
Ask HN: What kind of database to use for a Facebook like social network? - tiuPapa
I am a self-teaching beginner. I am not asking this question to build the next facebook but to understand when should a particular kind of DB be used. Does using a graph database for users and a NoSQL database for the contents, posts, etc, while using an SQL to establish the relations between a user and their contents make sense? Or is using an RDBMS always the way to go and only start looking for alternatives when you hit a wall?
======
brudgers
If I were architecting such a system, I would start with one database. The
analogy I would make is to Twitter which ran on Ruby on Rails as long as it
could and only changed when it _had_ to change. The reasons it had to change
were driven by customer utility not future proofing engineering.

------
ljquintanilla
Give this a look

[https://neo4j.com/](https://neo4j.com/)

